# custom microskiffs for sale



## Guest

> Capt Ron the pictures you posted are not of the boats im talking about. That is our standard production model. I'll post some pictures as soon as I figure out how to. This format is a little confusing.
> Thanks anyway for helping, Brian



Sorry. Tried to help. Deleted.


----------



## tom_in_orl

See the FAQ if you are still having problems let me know.


----------



## Guest

Here we go:


----------



## Un-shore

Nice skiff. Just one comment, you will need to add drink holders to get a rise out of this crowd. 

Seriously, any plans for a decked model?


----------



## Guest

Not one of you is giving it a "looks tippy"? ;D ;D


----------



## MATT

Thought that was Jan's job!


----------



## iMacattack

> Thought that was Jan's job!


Jan's not here man...


----------



## MATT

OK Got your back bro...

"Looks tippy"


----------



## Guest

> Thought that was Jan's job!


Now that he's "Global" he has to watch his step. ;D ;D

Matt, it's up to you to step up now.


----------



## aaronshore

Do the sponsons on that last boat look xtra long to you guys or am I seeing things??


----------



## gladescraft

Sponsons are 16" long. Funny camera angle. Skiff is 18' long with only a 40" bottom width. There are no other microskiffs being made with a 40" bottom. Cuts like a knike.


----------



## MATT

"Matt, it's up to you to step up now."

With my luck I'll step in it !!!


----------



## paint it black

How much would a hull cost me that can handle a 40hp mariner with a sideconsole?


----------



## aaronshore

Whats a knike?


----------



## Guest

> Whats a knike?



Cutting edge running shoes.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## eric__the_angler

A K nike skiff sounds cool... swoosh...what are you calling that last boat that cuts like a knike? looks interesting and witha 40hp do we get to see a response or is it all PM me bro?


----------



## eric__the_angler

and that first bote looks kinda tippy, how bout a pic w/o that pole....splash? ;D


----------



## eric__the_angler

just joshin ya welcome to the gang


----------



## iMacattack

Topic moved. Please update with proper information or topic will be deleted.

Business Name
Business Contact Person for this sale
Address
Phone Number
Email address
Website (if applicable)

Description of Product for sale

Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)

Price


----------



## beavis

aw chit! we're moving topics again


----------



## tom_in_orl

Yeah but it wasn't me ;D lol


----------



## Guest

> aw chit! we're moving topics again


Your next [smiley=watching-you.gif] [smiley=watching-you.gif] [smiley=watching-you.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## JRH

13 different sections is a bit much.


----------

